# Family Income Supplement - waiting period



## aoc (15 May 2014)

Anyone know what the average waiting period is for FIS at the moment?


----------



## loulou117 (31 May 2014)

8-10 weeks seem to be the average.


----------



## aoc (9 Jun 2014)

ok - I started on short hours in Feb will it be backdated to then or to my application date?


----------



## michaelm (9 Jun 2014)

AFAIK it will only be backdated to your application date (assuming that this is your first FIS application).


----------



## aoc (11 Jun 2014)

It is first application -  I didnt know I was entitled to anything, that puts a bit of a strain, I thought it would be backdated to Feb.


----------



## aoc (30 Jun 2014)

just  an an fyi - It took 6 weeks to get my application sorted, payment including the back pay due came on the 7th week and it was back dated to Feb.


----------

